# Actor Patrick Swayze passes away today at 57



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Patrick Wayne Swayze diagnosed with Stage IV pancreatic cancer in January 2008 has passed away at the age of 57 earlier today (Monday Sept. 14/09) 

He was here in Edmonton Filming one if not his last movie "Christmas in Wonderland" just a year and a half ago.
Another actor gone at to young an age.


----------



## hemster (Dec 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of this. I always thought he was a genuine actor. Loved his movies, especially the Outsiders, Roadhouse, Dirty Dancing and 11:14 (an obscure flick with Hilary Swank). 

Unfortunately, pancreatic cancer spares very few.. survival rates are as low as 40% at 5 years.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Wow. Even though everyone saw this one coming, he really left his mark on the film industry.

Sad to see him gone, but glad the fight/pain is finally over for him.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

very sad to hear that news today, too young !


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I thought he was making an improvement with the treatment.

An iconic actor figure for the 80’s something generation liked the roles he played from Red Dawn Road House not to mention Dirty Dancing! Then into the 90’s with Ghost that film I really like its got great character chemistry and tear moving score by Maurice Jarre who also passed away this year.

Point Break which I watched on DVD only last month is white knuckle full of plentiful action and its Patrick’s performance that I like that holds well.

So sad too read this news. :no:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

His family was at his side during his last hours and he went quietly reports say.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

That’s sad but comforting to know he wasn’t in pain. Just that he can rest in peace now.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

It is tragic. I would say his defining role was in the TV mini-series
"North and South".


----------

